# Lee Hotti Revisited



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2006)

Original Thread, 935 posts:

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=323157

Lee Hotti's MySpace account:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=28707875


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 5, 2006)

Wtf Is That Gay Bastard Doing NEXT To That White Lexus Gs? Mother Fucker Got Me Pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Wtf Is That Gay Bastard Doing NEXT To That White Lexus Gs? Mother Fucker Got Me Pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Guid0wned!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2006)

Those guys need to cool it on the tanning.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been seeing more and more little pee-nye with hair
like that in the Detroit area -


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2006)

anyone see his profile?


----------



## lioness (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Flex (Mar 5, 2006)

I signed up at MMA just so I could post a few times.

That shit is the funniest shit i've ever seen in my life! They are straight relentless!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2006)

This is pretty good...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0lzB_Bp35A&search=gotti


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

I just read through that forum for the last hour.  That shit is so great.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------

